# Osteo Arthritis?



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

What do the people w/this take for it? I read celery and ibuprofen. My hands are really swollen from bein on internet,


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Meloxicam and Percocets for me! Otherwise, try Merry Hempsters Hot Rub from your local co-op/health food store.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Caitedid said:


> Meloxicam and Percocets for me! Otherwise, try Merry Hempsters Hot Rub from your local co-op/health food store.


Here too. When you're bone-on-bone there are no natural products that even put a dent in the pain.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Valor essential oil applied to the painful area will stop the pain. Valor is a mixed oil of spruce, rosewood, blue tansy, and frankincense. Spruce essential oil is amazing for pain relief, and I know it will change your life if you apply it to the painful area. Get a good quality oil. If you can find a YL dealer near you, then ask about valor. If not, then just get a good quality spruce oil of any brand. It really stop pain in seconds of application if it is a good quality oil no matter what company it comes from.
http://www.youngliving.com/essential-oil-blends/Valor

Another wonderful product for arthritis is an oral product from Doctor's Country Health. My husband loves this product because it takes away the pain in his knees. It takes a few days to start working though, it's not immediate like spruce essential oil.
http://drscountryhealth.com/shoppin...scat=26&frompage=Online_Store&page_num=1&=SID

Product details--
http://drscountryhealth.com/media/CHF_1A1B.pdf

My last suggestion would be a bionic band. It is an EMF protection device like a qlink or shuzi or phitan or other things. The bionic band has the advantage of really being helpful for pain, and not that expensive compared to what you pay for qlinks, etc.
http://www.bionicfamily.com/Web/ww/en/index.dhtml
Unfortunately, you have to find a dealer to buy one from, and I don't know of any to direct you to. You might try ebay. I wouldn't suggest paying over $35 top for a BB, because you can get them for around that price. If you can't find one of those, then get a q link. They are also good for arthritis, but much more expensive.
http://www.clarus.com/home.htm

I do have to be honest here though and tell you that my husband wears multiple shuzi, qlink, and a bionic band. But he says the improvement for painful knees came from the Bionic Band. But I'm sure all of the help. I know I currently wear 5 shuzis and one qlink, but I don't have pain.

My husband has severe arthritis in his knees, hips, ankles, and was almost unable to walk, using a scooter. He was already on meloxacam, tramadol, NSAIDs, etc. The doctor was suggesting surgery to replace the knees. These things have done wonderful things for his life. He walks a lot more now, and is pain free as long as he takes the CHF #1. I wish I could let everyone in severe pain know that there is help available.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry about all that poor spelling. I have a dog in my lap.
Do try some spruce essential oil or the Valor blend. It stops pain immediately, but you have to keep reapplying it when you start hurting again. It will give you relief as you look for a longer term product like the CHF 1 from Doctor's Country Health or something else.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

This thread caught my eye because I was recently diagnosed with osteoarthritis in my neck. Is there anything you can do to cure or reverse it? My chiro says no, but then again they get $50 per treatment so they don't have much incentive to see someone heal it, either...


----------



## lazysheep (Dec 2, 2011)

happydog, try hard to find an MD/Naturopath (not just the herb-NP's) and get food intolerance tested. When you are saturating your body with foods that it can't digest, it will manifest multiple ways- arthritis, FBS, headaches, skin disease and cancers. The food intolerance test is not an "allergy" test. Your body has specific enzymes to digest food, and we don't have all the enzymes to digest all the food. Find out what you can't process, and eliminate it/them from your diet. Get your liver cleaned out and functioning as the filter it was designed to be. No drugs required. I am pain free from FBS, and have had a 90% reduction in pain from arthritis in my hands. It IS reversible to some extent. I have OA in my neck too, but have no pain at this point. I keep up on periodic adjustments when I can afford it. More info if you want it.. Best Wishes!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I have to disagree. Osteoarthritis is not reversible and there is no cure. It's from the wearing away of a type of slippery cartilage that is located in the joint. When the joints move, it also produces a liquid-type substance that acts as a lubricant. It's pretty remarkable stuff.

This cartilage cannot regrow, nor can it regenerate. Age and constant movement, along with other factors such as obesity, etc. causes it to wear away, become rough, and eventually to be totally gone.

When the cartilage is totally worn away, you are then bone-on-bone with no lubrication or cushion, which results in terrible pain. There is man-made lubricant or cartilage that is like your original. 

For those with some cartilage left, there are injections that can help some people (depending on the amount of cartilage left); however, the problem is that these injections result in roughing up the remaining cartilage after each injection. That's why they must be spaced apart 6-9 months at a time, but that's only to give you more time in retaining cartilage. The injections only help with pain, but do nothing for repair of the joints and, in fact, damages them further. They are really only useful in those who will be having joint replacement surgery in the known future.

Rubs do not penetrate into the joints - nothing but an injection can reach a closed joint. Rubs only help some people because they numb, ice, or heat the muscle that is attached; however, for people with bone-on-bone the pain is too deep for relief. Joint replacement is the only option for those who can successfully have surgery, but for those who are at surgical risk, pain medications are the only solution. 

Diet will also not aid osteoarthritis (other than to help you lose weight which will help on the amount of pressure put on your joints). It can help for rheumatoid arthritis because that has to do with the immune system. Osteo, on the other hand, has no response to diet change, nor does it result from any type of dietary intolerances; it's simply the wearing out of the joints.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Karen said:


> I have to disagree. Osteoarthritis is not reversible and there is no cure.


Alternative practitioners would disagree. There is always hope, and always some degree of treatment for any disease. MSM regenerates cells. That is why it is so widely used in arthritis formulas. DMSO is a pure form of MSM which is applied to the skin itself and it does help with joint pain and inflammation. Gold does wonders for arthritis. Spruce EO helps immensely with pain as do some of the 7hrtz frequency devices like shuzis or qlinks. There are natural steroids that will help with inflammation.

There are many things people can do for chronic arthritis other than cortisone injections and surgery.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Just to clarify, I was speaking of severe osteo where there is no cartilage left, but only a bone-on-bone joint. 

I would agree that there is hope in just about any other illness; however, with all due respect (I do mean that sincerely), that is not the case where a person is bone-on-bone. 

Cartilage cannot be regenerated nor repaired. Nature just didn't make it that way. There is no replacement for joint cartilage. Joint cartilage is not the same physical make up as any other type of cartilage in the human body. MSM will not regenerate joint cartilage. It can, however, prolong what cartilage you do have. But in bone-on-bone osteo, it has no effect whatsoever. Mainly because there's nothing there left in the joint to effect. 

It's kind of like if you remove your heart, there is no herb, treatment, or chemical that can either do it's job, regenerate it, or make you well from it.

Also, although you can alleviate inflammation, that isn't what is the cause of the pain in bone-on-bone osteo. It's the grinding of the bones together that causes the pain, which causes the inflammation. Inflammation is really secondary to the pain from bone grinding together. Generally, before a person gets to the inflammation part of it, they are down for the day from the pain of the bones grinding together.

BTW, I wasn't talking about cortisone shots (which only deal with the inflammation to the attached muscle and ligaments) and there are more natural and better treatments where that's concerned. I was speaking of Synvisc injections which is a chemically made lubricant. But there again, any injections just buy you time and doesn't solve the problem -- but will eventually worsen it. 

But the bottom line is that once your bone-on-bone, you're out of treatment options to resolve the problem. From that point on it's either attempt to control your pain level, or have the joint replaced. 

For those of us who have no surgical options, pain is the ruling factor, Unless your experiencing extremely limited range of motion that makes you wheelchair bound, the inability for the joint to hold your body in place, and hurrendous 24/7 pain with even the slightest movement, they don't make a mainstream drug strong enough that you wouldn't resort to if, for no other reason, to be able to get a couple of hours sleep. I'm a natural health nut, but osteo of the knees, feet, neck, back, hands, and hips has been my downfall into having to retreat to traditional medicine, as it is with most people when they get to point of it being crippled from it. Getting old is not much fun.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

happydog said:


> This thread caught my eye because I was recently diagnosed with osteoarthritis in my neck. Is there anything you can do to cure or reverse it? My chiro says no, but then again they get $50 per treatment so they don't have much incentive to see someone heal it, either...


Try a different chiropracter. Try to find one with a naturopathic license if you can. One thing that really helps neck pain is when they have you life flat on the table and pull the neck straight up (or back) to stretch and adjust the neck and spine.When the spine "pops" it allows all the disks to return to normal and allows all the padding between them to go back into place. Sometimes massage therapists will do this for you, but don't do adjustments, just apply gently pressure.
Valor essential oil (or spruce) does stop pain almost immediately when you put it on the problem areas too.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

For those with cartilage the best bet is to exercise the joints gently to build the muscles which take stress off the joint and cartilage. You should also avoid or change how you do things that aggravate the joints unless you know that it doesn't worsen the underlying condition. 

I would hesitate to do any neck adjustments given they increase your chance of a major stroke especially in women.


----------



## mcsleg (Feb 24, 2013)

I did some research and had allergy tests. Discovered I was allergic to nightshade family (potatoes, tomatoes, peppers), stopped eating them and the pain is virtually gone. Apparently nightshades are common cause of pain. All my favourite foods but it's better without the pain 


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I take Osteo BiFlex brand Glucosamine Chondroitin with MSM and DSMO - I take it in the triple strength formula, which means only 2 tablets a day. This has helped me tremendously, my doctor agrees, and wants me to continue taking it. It is a natural supplement and you can buy it at Walmart, Target, Walgreens, and CVS. Any pharmacy carries it.... It helps keep your joints lubricated and rebuilds cartilage, although if you don't have any left it won't help...
Ibuprofen, Aleve, and Tylenol are all helpful too. I buy the generics since they are much cheaper. I'm on a very strong prescription anti-inflammatory now for my spinal disease, so that has helped with my osteo and lupus arthritis as well.
Heating pad and analgesic rubs are helpful on the worst of days. But like Karen said when it's bone on bone not much helps.... My Mother's knees were bone on bone and she had joint replacement surgery because the pain was just too much for her to bear any longer.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

mcsleg said:


> I did some research and had allergy tests. Discovered I was allergic to nightshade family (potatoes, tomatoes, peppers), stopped eating them and the pain is virtually gone. Apparently nightshades are common cause of pain. All my favourite foods but it's better without the pain
> 
> 
> _Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


I find that fascinating and hopeful. Where did you go for allergy tests?


----------



## mcsleg (Feb 24, 2013)

I live in Alberta so I went to my regular doctor and he sent me to a specialist in the next city over. It was relatively painless but you leave looking like a pin cushion so if you go this route take a long sleeve shirt with you to cover up after. you wouldn't believe the looks you get. I would suggest an easier route especially if you suspect food allergies or sensitivities-keeping a food diary. Yes it is time consuming and kind of a pain to keep. Keep it for about a month and write down how you are feeling during different times of the day to see if there is any emerging patterns. That is how I figured out that I was allergic to tree nuts and it was confirmed by the allergist later. I have to say, when I got the results from the tests I was surprised to hear that I was allergic to nightshades-I love potatoes and tomatoes. I'm finding it difficult to find substitutes for the white potatoes-you can only eat so much rice and sweet potatoes. 


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## mcsleg (Feb 24, 2013)

I forgot to say that if you research auto immune disease or arthritis and food allergies you'll find lots of information. 


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------

